# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Türkiye'ye ilk yasak!

## bozok

*Türkiye'ye ilk yasak!* 



*İsrail Genelkurmayı'ndan bir ilk... İsrail, subay ve askerlerinin Türkiye seyahatine yasak getirdi*

İsrail, subay ve askerlerinin Türkiye seyahatine yasak getirdi.

İsrail Ordusu, Terörle Mücadele Birimi’nin İsrail vatandaşlarına "Türkiye’ye gitmeyin" uyarısının ardından, halen görevde bulunan subay ve askerlerine Türkiye’ye seyahat yasağı koydu.

Bu yasağın, hem şahsi hem de görev amaçlı ziyaretleri kapsadığı belirtildi.

İsrail ordusunun yasağının, geçen Pazartesi günü Mavi Marmara gemisine düzenlediği ve 9 Türkün ölümü ve onlarca kişinin yaralanmasına neden olan operasyonun ardından, Türkiye’de özellikle İsrailli ordu personeline yönelik misilleme saldırıları yapılabileceği endişesinden kaynaklandığı ifade edildi.

İsrail Terörle Mücadele Dairesi’nin, daha önce de İsrail vatandaşlarına muhtemel terör olayları ile ilgili Türkiye konusunda uyarılar yapmış olmasına rağmen, İsrail Genelkurmayından ilk kez böyle bir yasaklama gelmesi dikkati çekiliyor.


07.06.2010 Pazartesi *09:42 / VATAN*

----------

